# homecooked food



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 6 month old baby.
I feed her home cooked salmon, string beans and carrots.
Can anybody help with the quantity that she should get
And is the diet balanced enough?
I do give her a Vetrt science soft chew multi vitamin/mineral supplement daily.

Thanks!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, with a growing young puppy, you really need to know what you're doing before home feeding. I would wait until he is a year old to start home feeding and feed a high-quality commercial food, in the meantime. We've had links posted here of sites with info on home feeding, so hopefully someone will post those. I'll try to find them, also.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for your help. 
I was giving her Natural Balance fish and sweet potato with wellness canned salmon on top of it.
She had started with chicken evo and but she had such gas. The vet said to switch her to a fish based diet.
The gas was better on the fish but she seems even better on the home cooked food.
I just want to make sure she has the right nutrition. Do you think I shouldn't be home cooking for her?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

As Sher said, because you have such a young puppy, its absolutely essential that you consult with a veterinary nutritionist to get an appropriate fish recipe for your dog or use an appropriate high quality food. Homecooking is great, but the macro and micro nutrient balances for puppies is quite important for their skeletal, neurological, etc. development. 

For the time being, I would use a high quality puppy food or one that is appropriate for all life stages. Acana Pacifica formula is fish based, grain free and an all life stages food, very high quality. For training and other treats, use your fresh made wild salmon (not farm raised), string beans and carrots and other fruits and veggies (no onion, grapes, raisins or chocolate, we skip avocado also). White fish such as sole, cod, tilapia are also excellent treats and foods for Maltese. 

The reason I personally do not like the Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato is because the salmon is not wild. Farm raised fish have all sorts of antibiotics and other garbage in them, in addition to the fish being fed corn typically.

Here is the other thread on home cooking.

Hope that helps and good luck with your baby!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is your dog and you can do whatever you want. I've been home cooking for my dog since she's 8 months old. There is a thread about home cooking here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584

You really should seek advice and a recipe from a qualified veterinarian or nutritionist to make things easier, however it CAN be done on your own. There are yahoo groups that can help you through the process, but you must be diligent in learning about canine nutrition:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HomeCookingForDogs/


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

Hope this helps.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864774


> It is your dog and you can do whatever you want. I've been home cooking for my dog since she's 8 months old. There is a thread about home cooking here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584
> 
> You really would to well to seek advice and a recipe from a qualified veterinarian or nutritionist to make things easier, however it CAN be done on your own. There are yahoo groups that can help you through the process, but you must be diligent in learning about canine nutrition:
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 20 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864769


> Thank you for your help.
> I was giving her Natural Balance fish and sweet potato with wellness canned salmon on top of it.
> She had started with chicken evo and but she had such gas. The vet said to switch her to a fish based diet.
> The gas was better on the fish but she seems even better on the home cooked food.
> I just want to make sure she has the right nutrition. Do you think I shouldn't be home cooking for her?[/B]


I'm not saying you shouldn't be home cooking but I will say you shouldn't be home cooking if you don't know what you are doing... KWIM?


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my you are right the fish in natural balance is not wild, and I do buy only wild fish and organic vegetables when I cook.
Now I also see the post about customer complaints about natural balance food. 
AHHHH it's so confusing!!!
But thanks I will look into the Arnica food, and thanks for the home cooking sites.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Acana Pacifica would be a good food to start a puppy on. As far as I can tell, as of today, Acana makes some pretty good dog food.


----------

